# Finnish Joutsa Chopper Show 2017



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Howdy guys :wave:

I know that some forum members like to drive with motorcycles and this is the place, where I was last weekend.

This video is really long...


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh sweet! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video I do have one question Do anyone who rides a motorcycle have to have an endorsement on their drivers license? In the US we have to pass a written and a riding test.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Would someone please pet the dog?lol!! Looks like it was a great time buddy. Enjoyed


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

roirizla said:


> Oh sweet! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for Watching :wave:



Tag said:


> Great video I do have one question Do anyone who rides a motorcycle have to have an endorsement on their drivers license? In the US we have to pass a written and a riding test.


Law change 01.10.1990 so that if You get drivers license after that date, You don't have permission to ride motorcycle with car drivers license and have to pass a written and riding test separately,



Ibojoe said:


> Would someone please pet the dog?lol!! Looks like it was a great time buddy. Enjoyed


Thanks man


----------

